# DGT6000 Pics



## TerryJW (Aug 23, 2004)

DGT6000 with front bumper and tractor utility deck.


----------



## TerryJW (Aug 23, 2004)

DGt 6000 Pics


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks great nice and shining just need some chrome hub caps and it will look perfect


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Terry
Looks good!
The only thing I noticed is the r/f tire may be overinflated. The way the dirt is only on the center of the tire looks like the tire isn't making full contact with the floor.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Terry…

The tractor looks great, I especially like the utility deck, it looks like
it will come in handy for a bunch of stuff. What will the tractors main
duties be ? Have you gotten any attachments (other than the deck) for
it yet ?


----------



## TerryJW (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks guys.
Jody, I'am working on the hub caps.
sixchows, Your right about the tires. I never checked them.
aegt5000, The duties of the tractor will be mowing grass and snow removal. A JBjr would be nice to. Maybe sometime in the future.


Thanks again everyone


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm curious if the utility deck will mount up with the basic sleeve hitch bracket that stays installed for quick removal of the hitch? I like that utility deck but wouldn't want to go through removal of the hitch hardware just to take it on and off.

Any thoughts?


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

Terry, darn good looking machine there! I know I love my new GT5000 and you'll love yours too!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

That deck is kinda cool. I have never seen one before. Is that a Sears attachment?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice looking machine...You sure you want to take that out and get it dirty?:lmao: 
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=77341>


----------



## DGT6000_OWNER (Jun 11, 2004)

Terry,

Great looking machine! Mine hasn't been that pretty since the day it came home. I hope to finally get some pictures of my baby on here since I have a new digital camera.

Sixchows sure has an eye on him to notice the dirt on the tire! I see that they went with white wheels like on the other models. My DGT6000 has grey wheels. Course, this time of the year they are white 

I'm sure you will enjoy your new machine. We only had 2-3 inches of snow come down the other day but I still went out and played for an hour doing the driveways around us. Wife think's I'm nuts but you guys know why we do it...


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

great looking ride.. 

so shiny... im jealous... 


whats the utility deck for?


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Man, that's pretty!!!

And I like that rack at the back.

SnowMower


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Terry
> Looks good!
> The only thing I noticed is the r/f tire may be overinflated. The way the dirt is only on the center of the tire looks like the tire isn't making full contact with the floor. *


That is some serious power of observation, you have there! Are you a Sherlock Holmes buff?


----------



## TerryJW (Aug 23, 2004)

*DGT6000 UTILITY DECK*

The utility deck is from sears. It was very easy to install. I do not believe it would install on the tractor with a sleeve hitch on. Here are a couple of pictures with it in the up position.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Ahhhhhhh folds tooooo!!! OK thats pretty cool. 


If I was making one I would want it a little higher. It looks like you cant to a trailer. Is that correct?


----------



## TerryJW (Aug 23, 2004)

Utility deck


----------



## TerryJW (Aug 23, 2004)

*UTILITY DECK*

Paul I'am not sure what your asking but I think you could make you own.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

thats nice terry... I have a 'tractor trunk' which i keep on all the time unless im using a trailer or sweeper


i cant see from the pic... does it clip on and off easily (quick release) or is it bolted on? im thinking in the case i wanted to use a trailer how easy to remove it?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *That is some serious power of observation, you have there! Are you a Sherlock Holmes buff? *


That comes from all those years in the body shop trying to spot any potential complaints before the cars were presented to their owners.


----------



## TerryJW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Utility deck*

simple_john, Once you mount the main bracket on the tractor you can remove the deck by removing one bolt and a wing nut with safety clip and the deck will come off very easy. 


Thank you again eyeryone


----------

